# Best place to find maps of trails?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Does anyone know where to get good, comprehensive maps of trails? We will be riding in the Granite Mountain Wilderness Area near Prescott, Arizona (leaving from the Williamson Valley Trailhead). Part of the problem is that I don't know the trail numbers or names in the area and there are probably a good half dozen trails just in the area we'll be in.


Here is their official site : Prescott National Forest - Maps & Brochures

They have a link to buying maps online. Probably your best bet

Here's the one: http://www.nationalforeststore.com/..._Code=NFS&Product_Code=AZ-12&Category_Code=AZ

Other than that.. google maps? Maybe they have a visitor's center?

Another link with a map:
http://www.sangres.com/arizona/wilderness/granitemountain.htm

and http://www.everytrail.com/destination/granite-mountain-wilderness-arizona/map

annndddd http://www.americansouthwest.net/arizona/granite-mountain/index.html

Have fun!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice links. Thanks for the info-they are a bit $$!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

US geological survey usually has the best maps. Or, honestly, our county road department has better maps of forest service land than the forest service does.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're available for your area, but the National Geographic Trails illustrated maps are what I'd recommend if you can only have one map. The trails are colored by use, numbered, and rated for difficulty. They are grid lined for UTM. If you have a GPS, you can change the coordinates to display UTM which makes finding where you are really easy.

Trails Illustrated Hiking and Recreation Maps - National Geographic Store

I'm really into maps. I have the nat geo series for most of the southern Appalachians, as well as many 1:24,000 topo maps. You can order these from the USGS. Rather than order, I buy them locally at the ranger station.

If you have a GPS, you can download free topo's to it from gpsfiledepot.com

These are the electronic version of the 1:24000 topo maps, and I use these in combination with my paper maps.

You'd be surprised how many people I meet in the Cohutta's that have no clue where they are, or which way to go.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

This may be the map you need:

858 Bradshaw Mountains Trail Map - National Geographic Store

By the way, you should be able to find this map locally if you look around. Try Sportsmans Warehouse, or a local backpacking/outfitter store.

It's around $11.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Gunslinger, that map you linked to would be perfect...but I have no time to order it (going on the ride in the morning). And we don't have a local backpacking/outfitter store anymore. All we have is Walmart and CAL Ranch and a few local tack shops and none of them carry trail maps like I need.

Oh well...I talked to the trainer and to my friend who has gone on the trail we'll be taking and they said it's pretty obvious where to go. And I have an impeccable sense of direction, so if all else fails, we'll explore. lol

Thanks for the responses. 

And Sky, I swear I'm google illiterate! I googled for maps of the Granite Mountain trails before I posted this thread and couldn't find anything usable!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha I have a knack of finding stuff really quick on google


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Gunslinger, that map you linked to would be perfect...but I have no time to order it (going on the ride in the morning). And we don't have a local backpacking/outfitter store anymore. All we have is Walmart and CAL Ranch and a few local tack shops and none of them carry trail maps like I need.
> 
> Oh well...I talked to the trainer and to my friend who has gone on the trail we'll be taking and they said it's pretty obvious where to go. And I have an impeccable sense of direction, so if all else fails, we'll explore. lol
> 
> ...


Do you have a GPS?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How did the trail ride go???


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Do you have a GPS?


No, I don't. Our trainer does because she did/does endurance, but I don't ride enough (and can't afford one). If/when I can afford one, I definitely want to get one, though.

Sky, the ride was AMAZING! I'm just on my way to update my journal thread...and I have pics!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad the ride went well. I know a lot of people that ride the wilderness without a gps, but I find them very useful.

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------

